# Favourite Wine



## Judith

We have a favourite beer thread and as I don't like beers, thought I'd start a wine thread!

My favourite is Pinot Grigio! What is anyone else drinking?


----------



## ldiat

Chardonnay, Zinfande, Merlot, champagne. and dont for get "cook with the best and drink the rest!"

ps french wines No. 1 California wines no 1a


----------



## Art Rock

White: dry white wines (like sauvignon blanc) from France, Spain, Italy or Germany (NZ has become too expensive).
Red: strong red wines from Spain (Rioja etc), Italy (Chianti classico etc), France (Bordeaux).
Port: from Portugal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Red is all I wanted to say, but since we need to write a whole lot of stuff, I usually go for Valpolicella from Italy  Cheers from Norway with Brewdog Hardcore IPA (it's beer).


----------



## Annied

Red wines for me, Rioja is the one I go back to most often. I used to love a French wine called Hautes Côtes de Nuits that my local supermarket sold until they pushed the price up to the point where it was out of reach of my pocket.

Not so keen on white wine, unless it's sparkling. Sekt is a favourite when I'm in Germany.


----------



## Bettina

Gewürztraminer, partly because it has a lovely umlaut! :lol:


----------



## JeffD

I would seriously love wine if it tasted more like bourbon.


----------



## Becca

Bettina - you are just too, too (dia)critical :lol:

For me, a Bernkastler Doktor or a Wehlener Sonnenuhr, both Spatlese (see, I have an umlaut also)


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm no wine snob but I enjoy me a nice Moscato now and then.


----------



## Pugg

Rioja wines from Spain for me please, very moderate though.


----------



## Antiquarian

I love wine. I at one time thought a thread on Classical music Wine pairings might be viable, but then thought better of it, and instead posted it in the "Stupid Ideas" thread as I entirely lack ambition to monitor a thread.. A glass of wine, the sound of good music in the background, perhaps a good book, or the thoughts and ruminations of memory, these complement each other at the end of the day. Here are a few of my favourite wine styles: Cabernet Sauvignon,Pinotage, Zinfandel ,Riesling.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My go-to wines are Sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Noir (for white and red respectively), but I'll have a Pinot Grigio and Cabernet Sauvinon sometimes too, even a Merlot. As for brands, I do prefer ones from Chile and New Zealand.


----------



## Templeton

Pinot Noir, from anywhere but particularly France, Germany, South Africa and New Zealand, as well as German Rieslings, the latter, in my opinion, being some of the best value wines in the world today. One of the great pleasures in life, sampling great wines with friends and putting the world to rights but in a very civilised manner.


----------



## Bettina

Templeton said:


> Pinot Noir, from anywhere but particularly France, Germany, South Africa and New Zealand, as well as German Rieslings, the latter, in my opinion, being some of the best value wines in the world today. One of the great pleasures in life, *sampling great wines with friends and putting the world to rights but in a very civilised manner*.


My friends and I sometimes get together to drink wine and complain about all that's wrong with the world - but we never put anything right, we just vent about how horrible things are! :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Merlot is the top for me next is Shiraz, does not need to be an expensive one in fact I can get good red from my supermarket for under NZ$10.


----------



## Sloe

Last time I drank wine it was a 14,5 % Australian red wine. It went down really well. That is my favourite wine.


----------



## Xaltotun

Gewürztraminer and Muscat are my favourites by far.


----------



## Dan Ante

Sloe said:


> Last time I drank wine it was a 14,5 % Australian red wine. It went down really well. That is my favourite wine.


OK, but what was it?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> White: dry white wines (like sauvignon blanc) from France, Spain, Italy or Germany (NZ has become too expensive).
> Red: strong red wines from Spain (Rioja etc), Italy (Chianti classico etc), France (Bordeaux).
> Port: from Portugal.


NZ is our cheaper stuff in OZ, so its what I go for particularly sauvignon blanc


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> OK, but what was it?


 Flying Fish Cove Margaret River Cabernet Merlot Alcohol 14.5%


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Flying Fish Cove Margaret River Cabernet Merlot Alcohol 14.5%


At A$18+ a bottle it is does not come into my price range, I suppose we have been spoiled with low prices for Aussie and NZ wines
as you know Eddie we can get excellent wines for under $10 when on special I always go for Aussie red and NZ white, we do get some continental wines on special but the ones I have tried are rubbish.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> At A$18+ a bottle it is does not come into my price range, I suppose we have been spoiled with low prices for Aussie and NZ wines
> as you know Eddie we can get excellent wines for under $10 when on special I always go for Aussie red and NZ white, we do get some continental wines on special but the ones I have tried are rubbish.


Too exy for me to but might track down a bottle - good for these cold winter nights


----------



## Judith

Recently at a party, had one Pinot too many. Went to say goodbye to friends, didn't see there was a step, fell and landed on a stool, split my eyelid. Dignity hurt more than anything. Was mortified!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Judith said:


> Recently at a party, had one Pinot too many. Went to say goodbye to friends, didn't see there was a step, fell and landed on a stool, split my eyelid. Dignity hurt more than anything. Was mortified!


Ouch........................................... but hope the wine was good!


----------



## Ingélou

I'm very lowbrow and boring where wine is concerned. I don't drink white much because it goes for my stomach, but when I do, it's something like Sauvignon Blanc. My favourite red wine is Temperanillo.

Taggart doesn't drink at all now after having health problems, so if I want wine I have to get the tiny bottles from the supermarket. Usually I just stick to the sparkly water, like him.

We go to two pub sessions a month, and I fiddle away, fuelled by lemonade.


----------



## Judith

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ouch........................................... but hope the wine was good!


Was! My favourite. Suffered the next day!


----------



## Dan Ante

Sitting with a bottle of Merlo listening to Glenn Gould playing the Goldberg variations what more can a man want.


----------



## Sloe

Dan Ante said:


> OK, but what was it?


If I had remembered I would have said.


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Flying Fish Cove Margaret River Cabernet Merlot Alcohol 14.5%


Hate to disappoint you but it was probably something like Jacob´s Creek.


----------



## Baccouri

Magon <3






Tunisian wine


----------



## Couchie

Usually drink German whites (Riesling/Gewürztraminer) and Californian/South African reds (Cabernet sauvignon).

My favorite is Menage a Trois: https://www.influenster.com/reviews/menage-a-trois-california-red-wine


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A nice mature Monastrell. Mmmmmm....


----------



## BalalaikaBoy

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm no wine snob but I enjoy me a nice Moscato now and then.


^pretty much me. My tastes in tea are much more sophisticated, but for wines, something gentle, sweet and simple is best. Aside that, I'm also a huge lover of almost any port wine I can get my hands on, but given my budget....yeah, that's not very often lol.


----------



## T Son of Ander

I love a good cabernet. By good, I mean one that tastes good (ie, smooth) and is not expensive. My current favorite is Joel Gott, for about $14 a bottle. I recently found a Mondavi Pinot Noir for about $10 that tastes just like a cabernet and is very smooth. Merlot is also good for a change up. I do not like whites, at all.


----------



## asiago12

PROSECCO... Veneto Italy


----------



## Jacck

Sauvignon and Pinot gris. I come from a wine region (South Moravia), and know people who make excellent wine at home, so I drink mostly this home-made wine and do not buy it in shops


----------



## Merl

Sauvignon Blancs are my go-to wines of choice. Arniston Bay from NZ is a personal fave. Not very expensive but a lovely sauvignon


----------



## Dorsetmike

My late wife liked her wines, red, rosé or white none of which appealed to me, I stick with traditional Mead, with no hint of the grape. Around 14 - 15% ABV, a glass or two in the evening is just right, so a bottle lasts about 2 weeks , and at £8.85 won't break the bank.


----------



## Strange Magic

"It's just not fair!" Oops, sorry, wrong w(h)ine.....

A favorite winery......

https://www.bainbridgevineyards.com/wine


----------



## Dorsetmike

If you want a change from the "same old same old" why not try some traditional country wines, spirits or liqueurs or cider

https://www.lymebaywinery.co.uk/?gclid=Cj0KCQjww7HsBRDkARIsAARsIT6BIJXkHJklr4Im9hEPmK1otkltNGPSEanOWBePeIZ4JQOIYZUawNwaAp0nEALw_wcB


----------



## CnC Bartok

A lot of people in this country pooh-pooh Australian table wines. This is a pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian palette, but also to the cognoscenti of Great Britain.

'Black stump Bordeaux' is rightly praised as a peppermint flavoured Burgundy, whilst a good 'Sydney Syrup' can rank with any of the world's best sugary wines.

'Chateau Bleu', too, has won many prizes; not least for its taste, and its lingering afterburn.

'Old Smokey, 1968' has been compared favourably to a Welsh claret, whilst the Australian wino society thouroughly recommends a 1970 'Coq du Rod Laver', which, believe me, has a kick on it like a mule: 8 bottles of this, and you're really finished -- at the opening of the Sydney Bridge Club, they were fishing them out of the main sewers every half an hour.

Of the sparkling wines, the most famous is 'Perth Pink'. This is a bottle with a message in, and the message is BEWARE!. This is not a wine for drinking -- this is a wine for laying down and avoiding.

Another good fighting wine is 'Melbourne Old-and-Yellow', which is particularly heavy, and should be used only for hand-to-hand combat.

Quite the reverse is true of 'Chateau Chunder', which is an Appalachian controle, specially grown for those keen on regurgitation -- a fine wine which really opens up the sluices at both ends.

Real emetic fans will also go for a 'Hobart Muddy', and a prize winning 'Cuiver Reserve Chateau Bottled Nuit San Wogga Wogga', which has a bouquet like an aborigine's armpit.


----------



## starthrower

CnC Bartok said:


> A lot of people in this country pooh-pooh Australian table wines. This is a pity, as many fine Australian wines appeal not only to the Australian palette, but also to the cognoscenti of Great Britain.


Australian brands are pretty much the only wines I drink. Yellow Tail make a very good tasting 6 dollar bottle of Chardonnay or Cab/Shiraz.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Beyond the now 50-year old mockery of Australian wines from Monty Python esq., I have always reckoned Hungarian wines are a hell of a lot better than most. So many varieties, and regions, not just the wonderful Tokaj varieties or the ubiquitous Eger Bull's Blood. Some of the wines from Balaton are great, and there are lots of kekfrankos vineyards out there too. These can admittedly be quite variable, and I've tasted some rough ones among the gems.

For personal reasons, the French wines I have always been partial to are the relatively heavy Cahors wines. They take a long time to get to their best, and only got AOC status in the early 70s. This is not a wine for drinking - this is a wine for laying down and enjoying!!


----------



## Rangstrom

Burgundy--red from Volnay or Gevrey-Chambertin, white from Meursault. I did have a very nice Chateauneuf-du-Pape with dinner tonight. I was a collector for 20 years and my wife and I have been drinking down the inventory for the last 5 (i.e. no more wine purchases for me, cds are a different story).


----------



## Forsooth

Here we go. Franzia boxed wine. Merlot, Burgundy, or Cab. Sauvignon. 12.5% ABV. "34 glasses of 5 ounces each." (5 Liters) Lasts for up to six weeks after opening. $17.50 at the local Walmart.


----------

